# {Spoilers 696} Rikudo Senjutsu Biju Asura Mode Naruto vs Double Rinnegan Madara



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 16, 2014)

Battlefield: Valley of the End
Starting Distance: 40 Meters
Restrictions: Mugen Tsukuyomi
Knowledge: Same as in the manga

Who wins?


----------



## Lurko (Oct 16, 2014)

Naruto takes this, make it to his third eyed form.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 16, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Naruto takes this, make it to his third eyed form.


Double Rinnegan Madara awakens the third eye. Didn't feel like it needed expansion.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 16, 2014)

I thought being real close to the moon did that.


----------



## SSMG (Oct 16, 2014)

Well we never got to see what the thrid eye can do beside MT but thays restricted so for this topic third eye would =two eyed juubidara.

but yeah naruto should take it.


----------



## Shinobi no Kami (Oct 16, 2014)

madara was stated to have gotten close to hagoromos power. 

hagoromo only gave naruto half of his power. 

naruto canonically cannot destroy mass CT on his lonesome.


nor can he touch madara in cqc.


----------



## Nikushimi (Oct 16, 2014)

Madara stomps. He was the Juubi's Jinchuuriki.

Naruto has a fraction of the power of the first eight Bijuu + half of the Kyuubi.

It took him and Sasuke working together with Senjutsu+Kyuubi avatar+Perfect Susano'o to beat Obito, who only had a small fraction of the Hachibi and the Kyuubi in his Juubi Jinchuuriki form. Naruto may have gotten a lot stronger with chakra from all the Bijuu, but he's got nothing on almost a complete Juubi (or the Jinchuuriki thereof).

Madara was holding his own against this Naruto and Sasuke just fine. If it's Naruto by himself, Madara has nothing to worry about.


----------



## ueharakk (Oct 16, 2014)

If mindset is to kill, and this is current naruto w/ 9 gudoudamas, Naruto speedblitzes madara just like he did to kaguya.

Naruto can easily destroy CT with his 6 bijuudama rasenshurikens since the rocks will all be aimed at naruto and therefore they'd all fall into the AoE of his attack.  Naruto doesn't even have to do that though since Sasuke's PS can fly far faster than the CT fall, so naruto simply dodges them. 
Limbo clones are fodderized by shadow clones who actually use ninjutsu and aren't so noob that they don't know how to fly.

If Madara doesn't fight with a mech, he gets speed blitzed and eventually erased by bijuu/bijuudama rasenshuriken.

Naruto held his own against kaguya who not only has a sharinnegan, but has bijuu chakra on an whole nother level than madara.  The only legitimate thing going for madara is that if current Sasuke is at hagoromo's level, then Naruto would be as well, and therefore if Madara is > Hagoromo, madara wins.


----------



## ARGUS (Oct 17, 2014)

Naruto most likely  wins this

 - He has the speed of speed blitzing madara, just how blitzed kaguya in canon, madara suffers the same fate as her, 

 - Limbo is non factor, narutoss single RSM KB were matching them perfectly, here naruto creates several of them as they proceed to gang rape the clones and seal them with ease, 

 - Madara needs to form the tree in-order to form the TBB, as naruto simply proceeds to retaliate by firing off his BDRS barrages and Bijuu RS  which eradicate the treee and madaras defenes completely 

 - God Tree is also non factor, it gets chopped off by a single YRS, just how he did in canon

 - Madaras TSB shield and his body are not withstanding the force of 6 BDRS and his senjutsu busts him up real good


----------



## Kyu (Oct 17, 2014)

A bloodlusted Naruto rips Madara's head off. An IC Naruto wins with difficulty.

He held his own against someone leagues above Madara. He isn't losing here.


----------



## Legendary Itachi (Oct 17, 2014)

Kaguya is the worst example to show Naruto's superiority, actually. Thanks to her -10 intelligence.  Madara is less powerful but more threatening than this pathetic bitch.

Kinda like how Jubito loses to Friendship.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Oct 17, 2014)

Juubi jin madara cannot defeat current naruto without MT.

Naruto rips him up and bombard him with attacks like he was doing kaguya...only he won't survive.


----------



## Kyu (Oct 17, 2014)

Legendary Itachi said:


> Kaguya is the worst example to show Naruto's superiority, actually. Thanks to her -10 intelligence.  Madara is less powerful but more threatening than this pathetic bitch.
> 
> Kinda like how Jubito loses to Friendship.



Madara's superior intellect doesn't mean squat when he's inferior in damn near every other category by a substantial margin. She dodged Sasuke's shitty sword strikes while injured & got the drop on his ass twice.

She's incompetent but her physical stats shit on Madara's.


----------



## KeyofMiracles (Oct 17, 2014)

Yeah, Naruto being able to fight on par with someone on Hagoromo's level means that Madara isn't winning. Ever.


----------



## Legendary Itachi (Oct 17, 2014)

Kyu said:


> Madara's superior intellect doesn't mean squat when he's inferior in damn near every other category by a substantial margin. She dodged Sasuke's shitty sword strikes while injured & got the drop on his ass twice.
> 
> She's incompetent but her physical stats shit on Madara's.



Like how Sakura hits her even having 360' vision? 

Naruto should have lost long ago if Kaguya has some brain. We see even in their first clash Kaguya shits on Naruto without using her full power. Instead, Kaguya's stupidity gives Naruto somehow a chance to fight.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 17, 2014)

Kishi made Kaguya act like a retard so Team seven could beat her.


----------



## Eliyua23 (Oct 17, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> Madara stomps. He was the Juubi's Jinchuuriki.
> 
> Naruto has a fraction of the power of the first eight Bijuu + half of the Kyuubi.
> 
> ...




Why do you hate manga cannon so much , what did it ever do to you


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 17, 2014)

Eliyua23 said:


> Why do you hate manga cannon so much , what did it ever do to you


Its Nikushimi. He hates Naruto, Kurama, the Biju, etc. and wanks his favorites so much even though he knows its insane.

Naruto having superior feats against Kaguya doesn't count for him. Naruto kicking Madara's ass (with Madara explicitly claiming it wasn't because he wasn't recovered) doesn't matter or count for him. Naruto finally showing his full power doesn't mean anything for him. He'll continue to claim over and over and over again that Madara or Obito are superior despite the manga repeatedly showing they've both been surpassed. It's like how he'll claim Itachi can take on the Gokage with a chance of winning. Or like how A's physical blows are stronger than a Bijudama.


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Oct 17, 2014)

^I hate to say it, but you're right. Nikushimi is delusional, at best. And at worst? An absolute wanker and liar. One who reads the manga through rose-tinted lens. Anyone who SERIOUSLY thinks any form of Madara even stands a chance against Current Naruto or Sasuke, or that A's strength > Biju Bombs, has serious issues, be it mental or moral.


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 17, 2014)

ueharakk said:


> If mindset is to kill, and this is current naruto w/ 9 gudoudamas, Naruto speedblitzes madara just like he did to kaguya.
> 
> Naruto can easily destroy CT with his 6 bijuudama rasenshurikens since the rocks will all be aimed at naruto and therefore they'd all fall into the AoE of his attack.  Naruto doesn't even have to do that though since Sasuke's PS can fly far faster than the CT fall, so naruto simply dodges them.
> Limbo clones are fodderized by shadow clones who actually use ninjutsu and aren't so noob that they don't know how to fly.
> ...



The speedblitzing wasn't constant but it happened only once.

Kakashi and Sakura also blitzed Kaguya once. But I do not see either defeating Madara through blitzing. Besides while Kaguya kept her arm missing for a while, Madara regens  not just his arm but his whole torso in just a few pages and that was before getting Shinju.

We never saw him show the full extent of his power once he got 3 Rinnegan eyes.

Nor did he show his Juubi and Rinnegan powered PS which he obviously had.

Even if Naruto is stronger Madara was impressive enough with Shinju requiring both Naruto and Sasuke to fight him and later his power drastically increased again so who is better between them is arguable enough. And unlike Kaguya he did not lack in battle experience.

And Naruto didn't hold his own against Kaguya that much as she was first holding off killing intent and later mass destroyed his KBs left and right. Even the 9 elemental bijuudamas only fazed her a bit. Besides Kaguya was so afraid of being sealed that said fear hindered her ability. In terms of sheer power Kaguya is still unmatched.


----------



## Csdabest (Oct 17, 2014)

Madara Beats Naruto. World of Trees, and the wood dragons absorb Naruto's Chakra again. Nothing Changes. Not to mention Madara has already shut down Naruto Shunshin. Can tell which clone is the real clone, Limbo has shown to be effective against the Main Naruto and haulting Naruto's Shadow Clones. Naruto can't deal with Chibaku Tensei By himself. All of Narutos Chakra Attacks can be absorbed by Ghost Realm.

We have Seen Uchiha Madara Stomp Naruto at all levels he has. Even though His Sage Asura might be nice but he still working with the same level of power. Naruto got a Chakra boost from the old charging Kurama and fused 3 Shadow Clone Fox Avatars together. Naruto isnt working mysteriously with more chakra. Though I must say he did nice to copy Kiba three-headed henge fusion. for increased power but I doubt its significant to overcome the same power gaps.


----------



## Kyu (Oct 17, 2014)

Legendary Itachi said:


> Like how Sakura hits her even having 360' vision?


Any & everything concerning Sakura in that fight was stupid and shouldn't be taken seriously.

She's tiers below SM Naruto/MS Sasuke from 250+ chapters ago...need I say more?



> Naruto should have lost long ago if Kaguya has some brain.


No shit.



> We see even in their first clash Kaguya shits on Naruto without using her full power.


Naruto wasn't using everything he had during their initial exchange.


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Oct 17, 2014)

I'm sorry, but how on earth is Madara supposed to threaten Naruto again? Naruto already countered Madara's Truth Seekers (the legendary Uchiha's main weapon) with Taijutsu alone, was fast enough to blitz him a couple of times with ease, and even impressed and pressured Kaguya and Black Zetsu with his speed and reactions - in spite of Kaguya being portrayed as superior to Madara in every conceivable way, including speed. 

Yes, Madara reacted to Naruto once, and only because he used Limbo to compensate for his speed disadvantage against his fellow inheritor of Six Paths Senjutsu. It's not like he outright dodged or blocked Naruto's assault physically and on his lonesome. It doesn't change the fact that he was still tagged and blitzed twice for that one time he did react to the Uzumaki's attacks successfully. With said Uzumaki easily going toe-to-toe with and even pressuring (and at one point, speed-blitzing) an even stronger and faster opponent than Madara.

Just to give you an idea of how fast Kaguya was, Kaguya completely shat on Sasuke's Rinnegan shifting technique, the same technique that enabled Sasuke to speed blitz Madara and bisect him with a Chidori blade, before Madara could fully warp himself into the Kamui dimension. Naruto not only kept up with this Rinnegan shifting technique's speed, he even surpassed it by actually putting serious pressure on Kags with his speed and reflexes.

Going by feats, Madara can't use any more than ten Limbo clones (hell, if I remember correctly, six or seven is the maximum he has shown so far), whereas Naruto can use like a thousand or even more, as we've seen throughout the entire manga and even against Kaguya, and easily trump Madara's Limbo clones by virtue of sheer numbers. I'm sorry, but no fucking way is Limbo of all things going to threaten Naruto here.

Apart from that, what else has Madara shown? Either Madara doesn't seem capable of using a Perfect Susano'o in his Ten-Tails form (similar to Obito not being able to use Kamui, or Naruto being able to use a proper Rasengan in Nine-Tails Chakra Mode at first), or simply considers Truth Seekers a stronger defense. Naruto can easily power through that shit with Biju Bomb Rasenshuriken x6, and kick Madara's ass.

Madara's 'raindrop' Chibaku Tensei is nothing for Naruto to fear - his ability to fly enables him to outright evade many of them, and he can destroy the rest using chakra arms (preferably enhanced by Han's steam armor) alone - and canonically obliterated nearly all of them using six Biju Bomb Rasenshuriken alone. Apart from that - what else has Madara shown? Yeah, he has a global-scale Mokuton, but Naruto meets that with a global-scale Biju Bomb.


----------



## ueharakk (Oct 17, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> The speedblitzing wasn't constant but it happened only once.


So what?  No character constantly moves at their fastest speeds.  By your logic, any character who only performs a feat once is incapable of performing that feat again. 



Arles Celes said:


> Kakashi and Sakura also blitzed Kaguya once. But I do not see either defeating Madara through blitzing.* Besides while Kaguya kept her arm missing for a while, Madara regens  not just his arm but his whole torso in just a few pages and that was before getting Shinju*.


Don't waste my time with trash arguments.

Kakashi didn't speedblitz kaguya, she fully perceived him attacking her, the only reason he landed the hit was because she didn't know he could phase through things.
Sakura landed a hit on kaguya while her attention was occupied by NAruto, Sasuke and Kakashi.  That has nothing to do with speedblitzing her.

Naruto on the otherhand legitimately speed blitzed her as she was looking and talking to him, then before she can even mentally react her arm is off.  

I don't understand what you're trying to show with the bolded.  Are you trying to say the madara  who got wrecked by base naruto > Kaguya?  



Arles Celes said:


> We never saw him show the full extent of his power once he got 3 Rinnegan eyes.


So what?  Unless you want to argue that Madara is kaguya level or above, my arguments still apply.  



Arles Celes said:


> Nor did he show his Juubi and Rinnegan powered PS which he obviously had.


Which is why I took that into consideration.



Arles Celes said:


> Even if Naruto is stronger Madara was impressive enough with Shinju requiring both Naruto and Sasuke to fight him and later his power drastically increased again so who is better between them is arguable enough. And unlike Kaguya he did not lack in battle experience.


Based on what did Madara require both naruto and sasuke to fight him?  He was getting utterly trashed by the kids, even while they were both extremely new to their powers.  The only reason both were required is that madara is immortal and therefore both sasuke and naruto were needed to seal him, else he'll just appear somewhere else down the line.

Based on what did Kaguya lack battle experience?  That's a something that's just touted all over the place, yet nothing in the manga implies that, no statements, nothing.  Plus she has black zetsu on her side who's far more knowledgeable than madara, and was smart enough to puppeteer madara's entire life and the shinobi world. 



Arles Celes said:


> And Naruto didn't hold his own against Kaguya that much as she was first holding off killing intent and later mass destroyed his KBs left and right. Even the 9 elemental bijuudamas only fazed her a bit. *Besides Kaguya was so afraid of being sealed that said fear hindered her ability.* In terms of sheer power Kaguya is still unmatched.


Wow, the bolded just outs you and your stance as just utterly bias as nothing in the manga implied that any more than madara was afraid of being sealed 

I don't understand how kaguya holding off killing intent or mass destroying naruto's KB means that naruto wasn't holding his own against her especially when Naruto when bloodlusted can do things like blitz her arm off, he comes out undamaged by her chakra punches, can match her chakra punches with his own for a bit, is too fast for her S/T and can fire off attacks like rasenshuriken barrage that's too powerful for her to absorb and too fast for her to dodge.


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 17, 2014)

ueharakk said:


> Kakashi didn't speedblitz kaguya, she fully perceived him attacking her, the only reason he landed the hit was because she didn't know he could phase through things.
> Sakura landed a hit on kaguya while her attention was occupied by NAruto, Sasuke and Kakashi.  That has nothing to do with speedblitzing her.
> 
> Naruto on the otherhand legitimately speed blitzed her as she was looking and talking to him, then before she can even mentally react her arm is off.
> ...



Kaguya got byakugan and saw PS Sasuke coming at her in a similar situation. She doesn't need to look at Sakura to see her. And Kaguya after seeing Kakashi survive her attack could try dodge his attack or block it and yet was unable to do so.

If Naruto could blitz her anytime then why didn't he sever all of her limbs with his speed especially when assisted by tons of clones?

Also if one feats applies always then Obito and Kakashi> Kaguya and everyone else as they were able to run in her dimension while no one apart from them could.

And regarding the fear of sealing issue that couldn't apply to Madara as he was never sealed that way nor knew that Naruto and Sasuke could do that to him. Kaguya on the other hand was clearly afraid since she was like trapped for a centuries....maybe even thousands of years. Sasuke himself stated that she is less focused due to her fear of being sealed [4]

As for Naruto he wasn't stomped but I do not see him presented at her level either. He only dodged her s/t after figuring out how it works as she lost the surprise factor once Naruto saw it a few times, and his bijuudama barrage only messed her clothes a bit. As for cutting of her arm it was weird as it would imply that a focused attack even if much weaker in general is better than a dozen bijuudamas. Kaguya herself didn't use any bijuudamas or blasts of energy apart from bijuu arms and only used a gudoudama at the very end.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Oct 17, 2014)

As for the whole "kakashi and obito running under extreme gravity while others couldn't" thing that was rin pulling them along as a spirit. Kakashi even thanks her for it afterwards.

It's a really nonsensical gay moment that shouldn't be consider a feat or anything important for that matter.


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 17, 2014)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> As for the whole "kakashi and obito running under extreme gravity while others couldn't" thing that was rin pulling them along as a spirit. Kakashi even thanks her for it afterwards.
> 
> It's a really nonsensical gay moment that shouldn't be consider a feat or anything important for that matter.



Wasn't it just them reminiscing about Rin and getting a motivational boost?

I mean...how could Rin return to the world of the living and increase their power significantly? Obito at least got Six Path chakra and a broken dojutsu ability and he still couldn't help Kakashi for long and had to pass to the afterlife soon enough.

Rin got nothing like that.

Really...it DID look lame but...


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Oct 17, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Wasn't it just them reminiscing about Rin and getting a motivational boost?
> 
> I mean...how could Rin return to the world of the living and increase their power significantly? Obito at least got Six Path chakra and a broken dojutsu ability and he still couldn't help Kakashi for long and had to pass to the afterlife soon enough.
> 
> ...



Well if they were actually reminiscing i don't think they would be surprised by her coming up.


The "!?" signifies that had no idea what ws going on for a moment. She just intervened and came to help them kishi is so corny 

Though i do not understand how she could do that even under asspull terms. I literally couldn't give you a satisfying explanation. It was really sad and badly implemented.


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Oct 18, 2014)

ueharakk said:


> I have no idea what you are talking about here.
> 
> 
> He and sasuke had to touch her at the same time, if he touches her first, he's going to have to sit there and wait for sasuke to do that same which leaves him wide open to getting killed.
> ...



My main man just owned the thread. +Reps


----------



## crystalblade13 (Oct 18, 2014)

Shinobi no Kami said:


> madara was stated to have gotten close to hagoromos power.
> 
> hagoromo only gave naruto half of his power.
> 
> ...


[2]


[2]

your arguments are unvalid


----------

